# mossberg 935 went to heck in a hurry



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

thought i would repost this with a new subject line someone could help me

i want to shoot myself in the foot for buying mine. I love the way it shot, but what complete junk as far as parts go.

Bought it on june of this year. I was having problems feeding shells in it. looked at the plug and it was cracked into 2 pieces. Put another in and it did the same thing but now it is stuck in the spring and i cant put any shells in the mag. then last weekend out duck hunting the litte pull back piece to manually eject the shells just fell off and i never did find it. The bluing is junk on it. my nova when on the same hunts as i still go one and came out of it with only a couple scratches, but i think this the 935 would get scratched if you laid it on a pillow.

my next question is i am in a bind it is my waterfowling gun and it does not work. Do you have to pay the postage to send it in?? I would like to return it and get my $$$ back but i am guessing that will not happen. I wrote a letter to mossberg stating my gun problems, but i have yet to get a response.

What should i do???


----------



## glove (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello
Give them a call use the 800 toll free number see what they say.
Dave

Contact Information:

O.F. Mossberg & Sons, Inc.
7 Grasso Ave.
North Haven, CT 06473
Telephone: (203) 230-5300 (8 a.m. - 4:30 p.m. E.S.T.)
Fax: (203) 230-5420

For Service Inquiries: 800-363-3555


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

"I wrote a letter to mossberg stating my gun problems, but i have yet to get a response."

I didn't realize it was 1980. They still sell envelopes?


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Great Post!!! Yeah I know the fealing!. I bought a 935 for an el-cheapo waterfowling gun also to bang around in the lay-out blinds. I started shooting the Black-cloud 3.5in number 2's through it. I had a nice flock of ducks fall right into my lap, shot 1 went for a 2nd POS jammed, well at least I thought it was that simple. Watched the ducks fly away and then looked at my gun and couldnt believe it but the action totally blew to pieces and was completely gernaded. The magazine tube was split in half also. I got online and got Mossbergs number and called them and told them what had happened. They had me send the gun into them and with the empty shell caseings. About 3 weeks later they had sent me a brand new gun, again thats what I thought. They had only put a new action and new tube on my gun and sent it back. I thought okay thats fine I guess. I then took it out and shot a 2 3/4 through it and it wouldnt eject, then a 3in cheap steel shot load, wouldnt eject, then a 3 1/2 in number 5 remington hevi-shot turkey load still wouldnt eject. I then called them back and told them that the gun is a total piece of xxx xxx (put your own words in)and wanted something done, so they said they would have someone call me. Well guess what?, that was over a year ago and still havent gotten a call back and I've called them at least 20 times since then and wrote them a nice letter telling them exactly what I thought of the gun. To make a long story shot. I'll never buy another mossberg ever. :sniper:


----------

